# New WaveSport ZG...RIPS!!!



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

*ZG Pictures and Video on LP*

Here are some Videos and pictures of the ZG in action:
http://localpaddler.com/gallery.php?keywords=zero gravity


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

I sat in one the other day and it does look like a sweet boat. But, the small one isn't small enough! 48 gallons is a lot for someone my size 5'2 115. Listed paddler weight 100-180 lbs is too big. Too bad, I liked paddling wavesport back in the XXX day  

Question- seems theres some volume in the bow/stern... does it still pop well- like for loops, etc? Really looks like a nice boat.

-claire


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Marky "hype-man" Olson...Mark, were you in the smaller one or the bigger one? I know we are about the same size and I am wondering if I can fit in the smaller one.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Mike I have paddled both. I fit in the small size without moving the seat back. I used the patent-pending Jed Selby beer coozies for my toes and it was a great fit. My legs didn't fall asleep the whole 3 hour trip. The bigger size is really comfy. For my weight I will be purchasing the bigger size. Although the small size still rips for 180 pounds. I just got off of the Dries today and I spent the whole time in the small boat. This boat is hands down the fastest playboat EVER!!!!! It is so dynamic. Blunts are so quick and snappy. The hull is so so so so sooooooooo loose. Cartwheels are very balanced and easy. Even the big boat is easy to cartwheel. The bigger size boat is probably just as fast if not faster. Loops are giagantic in the big size(54 gallons) 

Claire- the small size might be a little big for 115 pounds. It is probably easier to cartwheel than the pocket rocket??? Don't quote me on that. However the Mini EZ is on the way. I am not sure when it will be released but I saw the proto type today and it looks really sweet for the smaller paddler. It has the same hull as the ZG.

I will be posting some pics and videos soon. I am also going to paddling the new Diesel river runner maybe tomorrow on the Meadows. I hear great things about this boat....Can't wait to try it.

Later
Mark Olson


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 11, 2004)

Yo Marko, 

You backcountry Cool aide hillbilly. You should fit in well in WV. Dating your bearded sister and your job experience flipping burgers as Tudors Biscuits World is the perfect set up for a long happy life out in WV. I hear Mabels truck stop is accepting applications for when you get fired for humping sheep on the job. 

Stay in WV and dont bring your sorry azz or crew back out west Cool aide. If you get lucky and stagger your azz back here to Colorado bring your new ZG. It better be a good boat because Big Pimpin will layth the smackith down on your ass in my new yellow hurricane (the limited rodeo edition). Im so sick of your advanced beginner moves that I want to throw up. Quit talking smack and put up some sic vid!!

And for your hero Selby, I have never seen him with a Miller High Life long enough to need a cuzy. Thats probably why he has them on his feet. Peace out and know that Big Pimpin is visualizing about throwin down on your ZG azz when you get back.

Pimpin -


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

nice...thanks for the re-ply Marky Fresh. Big P...I am feeling your flow...what are you? Chunder's intern?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 11, 2004)

Chunders intern?

Come on Mikey H, this is the fresh steeze not some worn out Chunder. I am commin from the hood, down and dirty 6th and Perry style Holmes, a true front ranger not some hippie wanta be up in Boulder. This summer you will know who Big Pimpin is – the one chillin in a lowered Caddy Eldo on 22’s with the sic yellow hurricane (rodeo) on a custom chrome rak. I know that others (sheep, talkin people not real sheep here Marco don’t get too excited) will want to join Pimpin on the conquest of rivers in Colorado but to get into this set even a beat down will not prove to big Pimpin that you are tough enough. To join Big Pimpin any little pimps must drink 1 gallon of water from confluence. Anyone tough enough, I doubt it so it looks as if Big Pimpin will be traveling solo in 04. 

The only hope for the rest-o-u in the boating community is that Big Pimpin and Chunder never join forces. The outcome may end all boating as we know!

Out

Pimpin


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh don't you worry Big Pimp daddy. I got your posse in check. I'm not afraid of the homies rolling in the Eldo on 22's with the that mean azz pitbull in the back seat. I ain't afraid. Bring da heat, for shizza nizza. 

Your limmited edition rodeo banana boat won't touch my ZG!! and if you think that mean ass pitbull will scare me you're wrong cuz I know its weakness... feed it some left over fatty prime rib and some B&G's til it craps all over your floor

We don't need the High Life cuz we got the 40's of ICE BABY

its on like donkey kong....BIATCH!!!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Both of you got me rolling this morning...I haven't seen this much wack, white boy posturing since New Kids on the Block's "Hanging Tough" video back in '89. You remember...you were rocking overalls with one strap hanging and a Boston Celtics hat sitting back on your head to show off your blow dried bangs. Come around here and I'll send you over to my boy Hixon's new liquor store for a four-0 of OE High Gravity...you'll be asking Daddy for a ride home on his xtracycle.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

*West Side Rulz*

All ya'll eastsiders can blow all the hot air you want because I'll lookin down on yo wack ass after I launch over yo head. We all know the West sides the only place with the juice to fly and LL is the only tool to ride. ZG is just for pretentious old school Aspenites and sewage sucking fools. Straight out a tha down valley bario, Big Wheelin' to the end. 

P Dog


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 11, 2004)

Marco – down here on 6th and Perry we are trainin that pit to attack anything that looks like a ZG or a wanta be WV hillbilly – this has not been easy because until now he has been on a steady diet of old people and little fat kids. Thanks for the tip after we rubbed a bit of B&G and fatty prime rib on an old RPM (special rodeo edition) he totally destroyed ate most of it then shat it all out on the rug! Not my rug – Big Pimpin’s pad is dag shat free! Come to think of it one less RPM in the world is nothing short of a blessing straight from the Biggest Pimp of them all up in the sky. 

Let Charlito (the-crazed-wonder-mutt) know that Prime Time is watin to throwith the Ultimate and Royal smackith down to keep the Cedar St Hood his own! As far as the yellow hurricane (Rodeo) you will see - Big Pimpin going old school with super long front surfs and pop-ups (endos) at any play spot. That reminds me – Mikey H. We need deeper play spots for us in the “retro” set. I keep knockin the chrome nose cap off “old yeller”. Also you gotta be kiddin High Gavity Old E 40s in the S-Town Hood – and walkin distance from throw down? - it looks like Big Pimpin might have to leave 6th and Perry for the hills. Well the bitchazzs and biznaz is callin so Pimpin has to go.

Out 

Pimpin


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Big P...huck that hurricane with pride and keep your mouth shut. If the spot isn't deep enough do like we did back in the day and lock in on the side-surf and play some air guitar with your paddle. 

I smell a sledneck infiltration...smells like PBR, Ball Park weiners and 2 stroke up in here...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Mike,

I know how PBR, Franks, and 2-stroke leave a unique odor. Add diesel fuel to the mix and it is down right funky. Now don’t get me wrong there is nothing better than the smell of diesel, 2-stroke, and PBR in the morning but does anybody know how to wash this smell off? I have been trying for about a year now and I have tried everything, even the trusty spring fresh scent of old spice does not keep it at bay. The only bad part is that most of the women who are attracted to this smell are a bit unique to say the least and some can be very persistent. Trust me it can get down right ugly when you rile up a large woman with the smell of franks and PBR. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

RDNEK-do these women also chew, cause thats hot! be prepared to run if you open up a new charge card at walmart. the list of women going wild would frighten even the previously mentioned pitbulls.

for the rest of you----do you know who else talks in first person? thats right, our good old buddy bob dole. I bet he still "pimps it hard" in the middle of kansas

aaron


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I would think up in BV that unique blend of odors does better at the Lariat then say... taking a shower...


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

*Picture of Jed*

Here is a shot of Jed in the ZG 48 on the Dries of the New.









If anyone would like to see more of the Colorade boyz surfing in the ZG then check out the Gallery on Local Paddler.com:
http://localpaddler.com/gallery.php


----------

